# follow-up



## fluturas rosu

Bună ziua
  Cum ați traduce “follow-up” în următorul context (este vorba de rubricile unei agende electronice):

     Dental Appointment   Follow-up       Diet & Nutrition Follow-up     
     Illness Record   Follow-up       Immunization Follow-up       Eu m-am gândit la “evidență » dar nu mi se pare exact acelaşi lucru. Dacă ajută cu ceva, în franceză este « suivi ».
  V-aş fi recunoscătoare pentru sugestii.


----------



## Miha

Dificil de tradus fàrà un context precis.
"Follow-up" in general se foloseste pentru a indica o actiune care vine imediat dupà alta, sau ca o consecinza a alteia...


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

_Follow-up_ ar putea fi tradus prin _urmărire îndeaproape, supraveghere..._

Ar putea fi tradus prin _a ţine evidenţa..._


----------



## fluturas rosu

Mulțumesc pentru răspunsuri


----------

